# Advice on how to groom my Shih Tzu



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

I adopted Bosley from the LA SPCA just a few weeks ago now. He was an awful overgrown, dirty tangled mess and I did the best I could on his horrible mats before I took him to the groomer. 

Now that his coat is cut short (teddy bear cut) I have been just combing him every day with a metal wide tooth comb followed by a metal flea comb. My neighbor breeds Havanese and when I asked him today how he grooms his 4 dogs he showed me a metal comb with both wide and narrow teeth. He said that's all he uses and didn't recommend a brush.

The neighbors Havanese all look gorgeous with long, soft flowing coats. Do I need to brush to distribute oils and make Bosley's coat nice? Any brush recommendations? What about conditioning sprays and a cream rinse if I bathe him myself? I feel so lost, Boz is my first dog in almost 30 years.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would recommend a slicker brush, then a greyhound comb, with both fine teeth and medium teeth on it. Many people use only a comb, but I find that it is alot of pulling, when the slicker is gentler in getting out most of the tangles first, then combing. I can't imagine trying to comb my hair before brushing it? Ouch...
Yes, a mist of brushout spray is best. That will help keep static down, and help prevent coat damage. Brushing/combing a dry coat can cause it to stretch and break. I find conditioner not necessary unless the dog has 3 inches of hair or more..shorter coats are trimmed before conditioner is needed..JMO.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help Graco22. My vet said that a hard slicker was not to be used on a Shih Tzu, so I brought it back to the store and have just been using the combs.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

mitzi said:


> Thanks so much for your help Graco22. My vet said that a hard slicker was not to be used on a Shih Tzu, so I brought it back to the store and have just been using the combs.


Hi,

What you meant by a hard clicker? IMO slicker is designed certain way to have some cushion while brushing. I personally do not use on very short hair but hair at least about 3 cm long. My s/tzu loves brushing with slicker and I thought it is ok to use. Did he/she say why?


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Slickers are awesome just please do be careful with the pressure as you can brush burn them.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I use a slicker brush on my Shih Tzu x Maltese and as long as you are careful with it and do not push down to hard, it seems to comb them out the best. I would not use it on one that was clipped until his coat was at least four or five inches long. It seems to separate the hair without pulling as much as a comb.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

mitzi said:


> Thanks so much for your help Graco22. My vet said that a hard slicker was not to be used on a Shih Tzu, so I brought it back to the store and have just been using the combs.


Dont take this the wrong way, but he is a VET, not a groomer, no idea where he got the idea a slicker can not be used on a shih tzu. it most certanily can, we use them all the time on the 'tzus that come in (and this breed is VERY popular around here we normally have 2 a dayatleast lol) Like any dog, you just cant put to much pressure on the skin, as you can and will get razor burn fromt he brush. put force in to it, just not a ton of it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tankstar said:


> Dont take this the wrong way, but he is a VET, not a groomer, no idea where he got the idea a slicker can not be used on a shih tzu. it most certanily can, we use them all the time on the 'tzus that come in (and this breed is VERY popular around here we normally have 2 a dayatleast lol) Like any dog, you just cant put to much pressure on the skin, as you can and will get razor burn fromt he brush. put force in to it, just not a ton of it.


Amen...Groomers shouldn't give medical advice, and vets shouldn't give grooming advice.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

hachna said:


> Hi,
> 
> What you meant by a hard clicker? IMO slicker is designed certain way to have some cushion while brushing. I personally do not use on very short hair but hair at least about 3 cm long. My s/tzu loves brushing with slicker and I thought it is ok to use. Did he/she say why?


Yes, Bosley's coat is very thin and he has itchy skin. His hair is also cut short now. I have just been using the same brush I use on my own hair, a plastic pin brush, and after the brush I use the wide tooth comb. I do brush and comb him at least once a day and only the longer hair on his legs and tail (1 1/2-2" long) gives any resistance to the comb, the body hair never starts to tangle at all.


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

Mitzi - 

My friend has a Shih Tzu and the only thing he uses on her is a slicker. It gets out all the tangles with minimal pulling because the teeth are so fine. Also, it can get to the hair close to the skin, which is where they usually matt. I use a slicker on my Lola too (Pekatese), but I did buy a second slicker that was really small. I just found it was easier to control and maneuver around her ears, face, legs, tail area. There's no need to brush with a lot of pressure with these. In fact, for the matts, you can hold the skin taut and use small quick strokes to get the matts out before doing the long brushing strokes. This decreases the pulling on their skin.

Good luck!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 8, 2010)

IMO certain slickers can be too rough on the soft fine coats of Shihs, especially one with sensitive skin. I recommend to my Shih clients a pin brush followed by a fine metal comb. If done every day, the pin brush can bring any little tiny mats to the surface while gently stimulating the skin and coat. I use the LP brushes in my shop for any dematting, as well as the soft Chris Christiensen slickers for fluffing and separting the coat before clipping. When I worked for a big box store, all the slickers they sold were much too firm and even sharp on the ends for daily use. I love love my pin brushes for owners since they are very gentle but do a nice job on the soft coats of these dogs (always, always followed by the comb). I also agree with using a conditioning spray, I never brush a "dry" coat. A little spritz of Chris Christiensen Ice on Ice or Coat Handler Detangler is sufficient, since they will not leave any build-up on the coat.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

lyttleravyn said:


> IMO certain slickers can be too rough on the soft fine coats of Shihs, especially one with sensitive skin. I recommend to my Shih clients a pin brush followed by a fine metal comb. If done every day, the pin brush can bring any little tiny mats to the surface while gently stimulating the skin and coat. I use the LP brushes in my shop for any dematting, as well as the soft Chris Christiensen slickers for fluffing and separting the coat before clipping. When I worked for a big box store, all the slickers they sold were much too firm and even sharp on the ends for daily use. I love love my pin brushes for owners since they are very gentle but do a nice job on the soft coats of these dogs (always, always followed by the comb). I also agree with using a conditioning spray, I never brush a "dry" coat. A little spritz of Chris Christiensen Ice on Ice or Coat Handler Detangler is sufficient, since they will not leave any build-up on the coat.


Please tell me what 'LP' brushes are and where I can find them, also the Chris Christiensen slickers. Do they come in smaller sizes? 

Bosley has not matted since he was groomed. It may be because his coat is thin, short, or even because I brush and comb him so often. Even a flea comb will go right through his body hair to the skin with no resistance. The longer hair on the legs does get stuck together a bit from walking on wet grass and/or eating a bone, but I groom him often enough that there have been no matts so far. TIA


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 8, 2010)

mitzi said:


> Please tell me what 'LP' brushes are and where I can find them, also the Chris Christiensen slickers. Do they come in smaller sizes?
> 
> Bosley has not matted since he was groomed. It may be because his coat is thin, short, or even because I brush and comb him so often. Even a flea comb will go right through his body hair to the skin with no resistance. The longer hair on the legs does get stuck together a bit from walking on wet grass and/or eating a bone, but I groom him often enough that there have been no matts so far. TIA


LP stands for Les Poochs brushes, which can be bought through their website and I believe sometimes a high end pet boutique will sell them also. They are very expensive ($55 for the single brushes, $85 for wide) but worth it in my opinion if you are dealing with mats or thicker coats. If you are not having any issues, it might be a bit expensive for you. Chris Christiensen brushes are available from their website (chrissystems.com) or cherrybrook.com. They come in a few different shapes and sizes and cost about $30-35 each. The pin brushes I use are also from Chris Christiensen. If you are pin brushing and combing every day you shouldn't have a problem with matting, which is the goal. I use the soft slickers while fluff drying with stand dryers to get the hair seperated, straight and fluffy. Hope that helps!


----------



## AnneCS (Sep 22, 2010)

I have two yorkie maltese mixes and would never use a slicker brush on them personally--pin brush only--even when I had their coats to the ground. They have realtively thin silky coats and sensitive skin. You should get a pin brush without the balled ends. And keep up the regular grooming! 

Brush regularly, but only as much as is needed to ensure that the coat doesn't contain any tangles/mats. I wouldn't use a flea comb on the muzzle where the whisker hairs are. They can accidentally get snagged or plucked by a flea comb and that can really hurt your dog. You can bathe him once a week as long as you make sure to wash the shampoo completely out every time. The sodium lauryl/laureth sulfate that is often used as the main detergent in shampoos can irritate the skin if not washed off. And make sure you do not get any shampoo in his eyes as again, the SLS is quite an irritant in the eye.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm going to sound like I have stock in Untangler combs, but...

get one.

I have ZERO issues with Wally's coat since getting it and he can relax during getting combed (he even fell asleep in my lap while doing it today). 

I don't use brushes that much. The only one I ever had was some brush that had balls on the tips - it sucked and I stopped using it. Before the Untangler, I was using a greyhound comb (I think that's what it's called).

I don't know Shih Tzu coats (they look cottony like Wally's but might not be as dense, same for Havanese which are in the same family as Cotons [what Wally is]), but if you have tangles to deal with, I'd add the Untangler to whatever else you use. They aren't expensive so it's not a big $$$ to try it and see 

For a conditioner/misting - I use...*checks the bottle* Crown Royale Magic Touch #3. I spritz him every time during combing. Just makes things that much easier.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks KBLover, I'm going to get one just in case I might need it someday. It might also work well for my long haired cat who manages to create mats around her neck when she gets nervous or anxious, other than that she is silky and never mats.


----------

